# Dans quel dossier se trouvent les favoris de Google Chrome?



## matthieulam (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Malheureusement pour moi, la mise à jour vers l'OS X Lion a fait complètement planter mon macbook au point de ne plus le faire démarrer, malgré les nombreuses procédures de réparations et vérifications dans l'outil de gestion, j'ai du me résoudre (conseillé aussi par le SAV de Apple) d'installer snow leopard sur un disque dur externe pour récupérer toutes mes données. Pour le moment, tout se passe bien, mais il me manque un chose importante pour moi, ce sont tous les favoris (sites) que j'utilisais sur Google Chrome, après de nombreuses recherches sur le web, je n'arrive pas à trouver ce dossier qui pourrait les contenir pour que je puisse les copier et les coller quand je formaterai et réinstallerai proprement Mac OS X Lion.

[edit] Je viens de trouver, c'est ici:

HD/Users/(youruserfolder) /Library/Application Support/Google/Default

Encore désolé



Matthieu


----------

